# Cokapoo or mini labradoodle



## Stepneych (Nov 24, 2011)

Apart from the obvious differences has anyone got any experience of the different characteristics between mini labradoodles and cockapoos?
xC


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Not hundred percent sure but ive heard that labradoodle may moult more??


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've often heard that Labradoodles tend to be much bouncier dogs. I have two friends who have just bought mini F1B's from the same litter and they both seem much livelier than Biscuit - although they are only 12 weeks, so difficult to tell how much they'll calm down. As they are F1B's they all looked as if they had non-moulting coats (I was lucky to visit the litter at 6 weeks!). There is a good Labradoodle forum you could maybe look through to see if there are any particularly common problems being posted.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the Australian Labradoodles are more reliably non-shed than ordinary labradoodles (ie. labradoor x poodle).

We have allergies in the family and a while ago I was I was looking at the Miniature Australian Labradoodle and thought they looked like chunky cockapoos ... not sure what the main differences are, apart from price, as the mini australian labradoodle was more expensive! You could have a look at a few websites to compare.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

My mum's two labradoodles have a more course coat, which is not surprising really as Cocker Spaniels tend to have softer coats than labradors. It was this that made us decide to get a cockapoo rather than a minature labradoodle.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1104

This was a thread I started a while back, and it shows a Cockapoo, an ASD (Australian Mini Labaradoodle) and a UK Mini Labradoodle - not the clearest comparison, but shows similar heights and builds - the Labradoodles are definitely chunkier (a bit heavier for their size I mean)

Ian


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We had a gorgeous mini labradoodle in our puppy training class. She was the star of the class. Extremely food driven & therefore extremely responsive. Her coat was definitely like a labradors but I'm not sure if it moults. I guess it depends on what you are after. Tough choice!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think there has been more issues with shedding with labradoodles hence the number of F1B's now being bred - far more commonly seen than with cockapoos. I thought the F1B's in the litter were all gorgeous. My friend's boy has such a pretty face. He has also been very easy and easy to train so far. Their mother looked quite shaggy and wiry but they all seemed to have either soft wavy or curly poodle type coats and lovely builds. We also have a stunning 6-month old shepadoodle at school. He is like a huge black teddy bear (he's called 'Teddy'!) and has a completely non-shedding poodle type coat and a very gentle manner.


----------

